# paddle holster needed asap



## jake4567 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone! my name is Jake, i recently gained my handgun carry license in Indiana,

I own a Smith and Wesson model 4567, and i was looking to find a paddle holster. i have looked online everywhere with nothing to show for it. i would prefer a fobus style locking holster with no thumb break, but i cant find any model kydex holster to suit my handgun. if anyone has any tips or comments please let me know. thanks! happy shooting


----------



## jake4567 (Oct 24, 2009)

nobody?


----------

